# First Mantis



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

This is the first Peacock I encountered. Ryan Lalande brought it in for someone. This was shot in his basement. The mantis was in a Tupperware container...look at those eyes.


mantis1 by in his image, on Flickr


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, exellent photo. Did you have to use a close up filter? or some kind of macro lens?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

That would have been with a Tamron 90mm Macro


----------

